# Finger and a blowjob



## otasa (Oct 4, 2009)

so i heard from many people lately, about the finger up the but while getting a blowhob. i heard it is great, but i am a little weiry of trying it. i am a very experimental guy, and my wife has become one as well. however, it seems like a little shameful and not to mention uncomfortable. another thing is the rimjob. would she like that via me. i am hesitant to try it out or be "tried out". what suggestions may the general publick have?


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

What is a "rimjob"?


----------



## otasa (Oct 4, 2009)

licking of the an*s


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

Pass. Maybe I am getting old.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

I would think that it would feel really good. Probably want to wait until you are getting close and are all worked up. If she is up for it then go for it. If you don't like it don't do it agiain. But you will never know if you don't try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whyminvrsatsfd (Nov 28, 2009)

okay i thought that was called "tossing the salad". But the reason its so taboo, is because straight guys are afraid it shows them as enjoying gay or bisexual activity. Thats not the case at all and straight guys are missing out because of their phobia. A finger in your rectum can reach your prostate, which when stimulated by being stroked will make you orgasm. So if you are having a blow job, which makes you extremely sensitive, the orgasm will be more intense. Have fun with that.


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

You can achieve the same effect by just having a very full bladder.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm... 
BJ + full bladder = interesting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whyminvrsatsfd (Nov 28, 2009)

yea okay...how good is it gonna feel trying not to pee in her mouth


----------



## otasa (Oct 4, 2009)

so it seems as if everyone is saying try it out. im still unsure about it, but what am i supposed to do if i was to? am i supposed to say "here baby lube up that finger"? but seriously, am i going to need lube? how am i supposed to approach this?


----------



## otasa (Oct 4, 2009)

oh yeah, the pee idea, i dont know about that. its not very pleasant for me when i am getting laid and needing to piss. maybe its just me.


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

I have received annilingus (rimjob) and while the intial shock was something it was kind of cool... more because of how 'forbidden' it feels, has all sorts of taboo going on... however seriously you can forget kissing for a while afterwards, I don't care how well you brush and gargle the association is still there!!! 

I don't think I could bring myself to do it on my H even if he wanted to.

As for digital stimulation of the prostate - you could work up to it gently by asking your wife to massage you perenium (the muscle betwen anus and base of penis), and massage around the anus. The directly stimulate the sphincter in a surface way with lots of lube, circling and pressing to get used to it. Lube and 'warming up' are the keys I think.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

You will absolutely need lube. Do not skimp on the lube. Use lube. More lube than you think you will need. Use. The. Lube.

Basically the trick for "finger up the guys butt" is to not so much go straight in, but to go in and then up looking for the prostate. When she hits it, you will know. 

She should have short nails too. Nothing worse than scraping inside your butt. Really hurts. Even with lube. (Did I mention the need for lube?)


Rimjobs are different. First whoever gets the licking needs to be 100% clean. Except that probably won't happen, and they will be 99.98% clean and you will be licking up 0.02% turd. I've heard it tastes nutty. Try not to hurl and if you start having nausea and vomiting in the next few days, you should see a doctor and mention the rimjob.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

otasa said:


> so i heard from many people lately, about the finger up the but while getting a blowhob. i heard it is great, but i am a little weiry of trying it. i am a very experimental guy, and my wife has become one as well. however, it seems like a little shameful and not to mention uncomfortable. another thing is the rimjob. would she like that via me. i am hesitant to try it out or be "tried out". what suggestions may the general publick have?


 i am a very experimental guy, and my wife has become one as well. 
your wife turned into a dude?......lol:lol:


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

whyminvrsatsfd said:


> yea okay...how good is it gonna feel trying not to pee in her mouth


hey man, when you start having sex, your bladder will shut down and you wont pee.....thats the way the body works


----------



## prettyprincess (Dec 11, 2009)

If you are uncomfortable with using fingers, or tongues, you can consider using toys too. A small egg, especially one that vibrates is pretty incredible during sex or oral. My H says it vibrates the base of his penis from the inside out. Very enjoyable and less anatomically unappealing.


----------

